# Cubing Competition in PA



## slh01slh (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey, 
I am thinking about possibly organizing a competition, and I want to see how many people would go. The location would be Leesport, PA. If you would probably go, answer the poll. I do not have the day set yet, but it would probably be sometime in the fall. Don't worry about the day, just only answer if you would like to go if you were free on the day it is hosted.
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 8, 2016)

Possibly depending on the event list, its over 2.5 hours away though. I could help if you need any advice or answers regarding organizing comps.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 13, 2016)

Depends on the events and my schedule, but I'd go if it worked out with my schedule.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Apr 23, 2016)

Under an hour from where I live, so definitely. If clock was in the events then I'd go 100%.


----------



## unsolved (Apr 23, 2016)

I haven't been to a competition, so I would definitely go just to check it out.


----------

